# cobalt blue bottle not sure what it is.  B.P.Co.



## lowcountry bottle (Jan 17, 2009)

I have found an old cobalt blue bottle digging today. I have no idea what the bottle is or what it was used for also would like to know what it might be worth. Bottle is about 3in tall oblong circular shape , kinda look like a pill bottle or maybe snuff bottle. The embossing on the bottle says B.P.Co, has a backwards P and a regular P in side of a circle. Bottle is no machine make and looks very old. if anyone has any clue to what this is please let me know.


----------



## cc6pack (Jan 17, 2009)

Can you post a pic?

 From the glass marks site.

*P in a circle..........Pierce Glass Company, St. Mary's, PA (1905-1912); Hamburg, NY (1912-1917); Port Allegany, PA (1917-c.1980s). This factory was acquired by Indianhead Container Corporation (later merged into Ball-InCon) and is now a Saint-Gobain Containers glass plant.*


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 17, 2009)

[font="sans-serif, arial, helvetica, geneva"]B.P.CO...............Brunswick Pharmacal Company, New Brunswick, NJ. Seen on small cobalt medicinal bottles, dating perhaps from about 1895-1930. Bottles are also marked with a "back-to-back PP" inside a circle. Actual glass manufacturer is unknown, but Maryland Glass Corporation, Baltimore, MD (a prolific maker of cobalt blue bottles after 1907) could be one possibility. [/font]


----------



## whittled (Jan 17, 2009)

Cybers add too. It's P backward P forward. I wish I could draw it.
 According to Fike it was B.P. Co that made Johnsons Digestive Tablets. Probably 1915 and up


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 17, 2009)

I dug one of those once,in toc stuff, it was only about an inch or so tall, had a rounded bottom, and the back to back BP or PP in a circle. Cool little pill bottle, blue , but somewhat common I thought.  I sold mine years ago. for not much money.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2009)

B.P.Co bottles held the same thing as the Johnsons bottle did. Papoid tablets are mad from papya and the are supposed to help digestion. You can still get papoids in liquid or tablets.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 18, 2009)

> Is this it.....(from eBay auction)? Many think these held poison ....hmmmm.


 
 That's the one I was thinking of, mine was bim.


----------



## Stardust (Jan 18, 2009)

[align=center]


> Cybers add too. It's P backward P forward. I wish I could draw it.
> According to Fike it was B.P. Co that made Johnsons Digestive Tablets. Probably 1915 and up
> 
> < Message edited by whittled -- 1/17/2009 6:59:25 PM >


[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]I have an idea whittled. Why don't you draw it and just take a photo and show us just what you mean. do you collect backwards letters as a novelty item on bottles?[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]I feel like you might do this. I feel like you have a bromo small one with a backward z on the bottle. perchance do you?[/align][align=center]do you know what i mean? they seen to be a few of them out there. i like to look for mistakes like that. my ex had one[/align][align=center]and taught me about them. [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]so, please educate us and draw a picture for us... i think you can teach us a lot... here. [/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]thanks whittled,[/align][align=center]stardust [/align]






​


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2009)

?


----------

